# Living costs



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all again

This may seem a bit long winded but I have to ask!

We hope to move next year (looking at May/June) and are now trying to sort out the financial aspects

Monthly income of around £1800 sterling (rental costs already covered)

Is this sufficient to : run a car/food/meals out at least 3 times per week/we smoke and drink/utilities/council tax

Healthcare - I understand from Veronica on an earlier post that as my hubby is in receipt of his NHS pension and is retired he qualifies for free healthcare

I will also at that point bein receipt of my private pensions and be retired - would I also qualify 

We will also require pho9ne/broadband/sky - any costs for this

We have been made aware of shopping in non tourist areas annd utilising the excellent market facilities

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hi all again
> 
> This may seem a bit long winded but I have to ask!
> 
> ...


As your husband is retired and qualifies for free treatment at the general you also qualify as his wife.
You should manage ok on your budget but maybe eating out 3 times a week will stretch it a bit.


Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sorry I forgot wepay about 60 euros a month phone bill, including broadband
For sky, once you have a dish unless you want the full package it dosnt need to cost you anything eles. We get the full freeview channels, including all the BBc and ITV channels.

Veronica


----------

